# Best way to use purigen in a cansiter filter (or HOB)?



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

OKay so I bought some media bags to put my purigen into ... and I thought it was fine mesh, but as I was rinsing it, it seemed like the purigen was coming out of the bag through the mesh so I guess it wasn't fine enough.

What do you guys all use to contain purigen successfully for your canisters or HOBs?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

You could probably double mesh bag it.. or just buy the pre packaged Purigen. Panty hose might work as well.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buy the pricey seachem bag 

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Alyssa,
Double up on mesh bagging and that should be ok. Works for me.
Different sized mesh bags are usually available @ PetSmart (2 to a bag) for $1.+ something each.
And I like your new Avatar.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 5, 2011)

pantyhose.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! And thanks Paul, I thought it was a cute avatar!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I use pantyhose as well. Its fine enough to not make it leak out.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just keep in mind that the panty hose probably won't hold up well to recharging in the bleach so the Purigen will probably have to be dump into new hose every so often. Still a pretty cheap option. Especially since you can get hose at Walmart for $.33 a pair.


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

Pantyhose gets used for so many things in aquariums. I hope the people at Wallyworld don't start getting the wrong idea if I keep buying so many!


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd be carefull with purigen in a freshwater aquarium, I don't know if it's a coincodence but I ran it in my 75 and within a week my adult geophagus abalios had rampant hole in the head and died shortly after.

not sure if anyone else has had issues, maybe it's just cause he was old or any number of other reasons but I'm a little carefull with the stuff now


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

oh also I used a petsmart bag and it was plenty fine enough


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the 100ml "bag" I somewhat dislike it. the bag is too tight preventing all purigen touch the water.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Petrie said:


> I'd be carefull with purigen in a freshwater aquarium, I don't know if it's a coincodence but I ran it in my 75 and within a week my adult geophagus abalios had rampant hole in the head and died shortly after.
> 
> not sure if anyone else has had issues, maybe it's just cause he was old or any number of other reasons but I'm a little carefull with the stuff now


 
I'm quite certain it had nothing to do with the Purigen, Petrie - it's harmless to livestock. Been using it for years in my discus tank. Must have been something else that caused your problem with that fish.


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

I have also been using purigen for a year now and can't say anything but great things about it! I run it on its own in an aqua clear 50 on my 90 gallon along with two canister filters. I find it easy to take it out and recharge it that way instead of opening up a canister etc. Oh yeah and I use "the bag" Seachem makes for it and haven't had a leak or any noticeable wear on it within the year.


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> I'm quite certain it had nothing to do with the Purigen, Petrie - it's harmless to livestock. Been using it for years in my discus tank. Must have been something else that caused your problem with that fish.


yeah I kinda figured that much but i'm always cautious when something happens right after a change in the tank.

I'm trying to figure out the problem with hole in the head and geo abalios/surminenses. A friend of mine had them in a 55g and he was anal about water quality and they all got hole in the head. I just had my largest geo die today from hole in the head and my water quality has been sub-par. I have a hunch that water to clean or to dirty with this fish leads to this but I honestly can't say thats more then a hunch. They've been fed rather well so I'm not sure the problem.


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Petrie said:


> yeah I kinda figured that much but i'm always cautious when something happens right after a change in the tank.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the problem with hole in the head and geo abalios/surminenses. A friend of mine had them in a 55g and he was anal about water quality and they all got hole in the head. I just had my largest geo die today from hole in the head and my water quality has been sub-par. I have a hunch that water to clean or to dirty with this fish leads to this but I honestly can't say thats more then a hunch. They've been fed rather well so I'm not sure the problem.


You can never have water that's "to clean". LOL


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

msharper said:


> You can never have water that's "to clean". LOL


well I don't know wtf the problem is with this fish, they just get hole in the head and die then apparently because I've had this happen and so has my friend yet the guy I got them from had the father for years without a problem. He lived in another city so maybe it was a different water source. I know he also used peat on occasion in some of his tanks and maybe he used it on them.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Define "clean" ... as in what are your water parameters?


----------

